# Life's Little Ironies - Organ Music et Moi



## Vesteralen

I was doing a little surfing on the web today, trying to pick one composer for each of the following decades - 1601-1610; 1701-1710; 1801-1810; 1901-1910; 2001-2010. Why? Well, I had an idea for a thread, but......

At any rate, I did a little Wikipedia search on music by years, and when I got to 2001-2010 I had to do a double-take.

Everything is now in a different focus for me here.

I may occasionally give into a random comment here and there in a jokingly negative way about countertenors. But, never again will I refer to the organ, even in jest, as less than the King of Instruments..........


----------



## PetrB

Well, do tell and don't keep us hanging!

(...and make that _snappy!_


----------



## Vesteralen

Sorry...oblique references only. 

Those in the know will probably know.....

(though if you follow the steps I followed as outlined in the OP, you can probably figure it out)


----------



## PetrB

Sorry, no truck with coy... you have something you want to share, or others to know, spill it. Other than that, I'm thinking you're wasting forum column space.


----------



## Vesteralen

Fair point.

My apologies.


----------

